# Navionics Platinum Plus Renewal- Is it Worth It?



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

My Navionics Platinum + Expired in 2018

Just got my new skiff 3 weeks ago and tried to update the Platinum +and they are trying to sell me on an upgrade at 50% off ($99.50) since I am all inshore is it worth the $100 or just go with the old navionics? I mean how much has changed nautically?


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

Not worth it.


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

Agree not worth the upgrade....an area i fish has some cloud cover but not enough to impact or make me want to spend $100.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I bought the upgrade since my chip hadn’t been updated in 4 years. I like looking at the community updates as well as the online chart for trip planning.


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

Depending on the unit you’re running, I’d tell you to ditch navionics and put that money towards a FMT chip. It’s a lifesaver learning a new area or navigating a tricky area.


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

Simrad GO9 FMT is almost $500


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

What's your insurance deductible?


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

Why do you ask?


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

PeteS said:


> Simrad GO9 FMT is almost $500


Wow I think mine was just over $300 2 years ago.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

PeteS said:


> Simrad GO9 FMT is almost $500


Garmin controlled charts are dangerous to run in many places if you are unfamiliar and have poor visibility. The photos, accuracy and details are poor. If you count on it when you cant see well, you put your lower unit and boat at risk and the cost of that is well more than saving a few hundred to keep the general reference chart you have.


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

I was looking at a Sinrad GO SXE 5 for a chart plotter. What are unit do you have? I would pay an additional $100 for a good satellite overlay!


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

A 5" screen is way too small for any decent map. I think 7" is too small. A map with good photos requires a bigger screen for several reasons but perhaps the most important is the screen resolution. Small screens have way inferior res. Great photos with lots of pixels don't look like they should on tiny screens.


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

10-4. What would you recommend for a good unit with Satelite overlay? I have been using Navionics in my phone, but the updated satelite image of my area, St.Marks area, is no good.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Simrad Evo3
Lowrance Live
Lowrance Elite Ti2
Lowrance Carbon
There is no Good Satellite images for the units. That is what Navionics and Garmin provide and most of the reason the photos are highly unpopular. You need 6" to 1' resolution aerial photography.
ISLAmapping.com


----------

